# usb disk is "lost" after some time

## v_andal

I use USB disk for storing torrent files. As result quite often I leave my system running over night. And quite often I find it in the morning with report that there was bus error while accessing disk, and the disk would look like it was disconnected. First I thought, that this is disk problem. So I've bought another one, from different manufacturer. The story repeated itself with the new disk.

It looks like during the night the provider drops my connection to internet and the torrents program becomes idle. During this time the USB disk gets "disconnected" (some idle-timeout?) and when the program attempts to use it again later it gets the bus error. Now I've created little script that writes small file once per minute on the disk and the problems are gone. At least last few days the system worked without complains.

Is this a "feature"? If yes, then how can I tune the system so, that USB disk does not get lost when idle.

----------

## richard.scott

its not a feature that I've found on my usb disks.

are you using an automounter or perhaps its something running with your desktop that's automatically disconnecting the device after a period of time?

----------

## v_andal

No. I don't use automounter of any kind. I don't have desktop running neither. It's pure VT system without X. But I mount the disk with option user.

----------

## i92guboj

Look carefully at the dmesg output and /var/log/messages, if there's any hardware issue or a driver problem in your kernel then you should be able to see something in there.

----------

## v_andal

I was wrong. After few days the crash happened again. So it has nothing to do with timeouts. Here's what I have in /var/log/messages. Sorry, it's a bit long.

Sep 15 21:53:51 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 15 21:53:51 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=18a5, idProduct=0214

Sep 15 21:53:51 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=1

Sep 15 21:53:51 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: Product: Portable USB Drive

Sep 15 21:53:51 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Verbatim

Sep 15 21:53:51 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: SerialNumber: 68300012a829

Sep 15 21:53:51 avlap kernel: scsi2 : usb-storage 1-2:1.0

Sep 15 21:53:52 avlap kernel: scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WDC WD32 00BEVT-11ZCT0         PQ: 0 A NSI: 2

Sep 15 21:53:52 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Sep 15 21:53:52 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

Sep 15 21:53:52 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Sep 15 21:53:52 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 38 00 00 00

Sep 15 21:53:52 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

Sep 15 21:53:52 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

Sep 15 21:53:52 avlap kernel: sdb: sdb1

Sep 15 21:53:52 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

Sep 15 21:53:52 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

Sep 15 21:54:21 avlap kernel: kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Sep 15 21:54:21 avlap kernel: EXT3-fs (sdb1): using internal journal

Sep 15 21:54:21 avlap kernel: EXT3-fs (sdb1): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

Sep 16 02:40:16 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 02:40:47 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 02:41:18 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 02:41:49 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 02:42:20 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 02:42:51 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 02:42:51 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Sep 16 02:42:51 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=0x05 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 16 02:42:51 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 10 35 b9 4f 00 00 f0 00

Sep 16 02:42:51 avlap kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 271956303

Sep 16 02:43:22 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 02:43:53 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 02:44:24 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 02:44:55 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 02:45:26 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 02:45:57 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 02:45:57 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Sep 16 02:45:57 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=0x05 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 16 02:45:57 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 10 35 ba 3f 00 00 10 00

Sep 16 02:45:57 avlap kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 271956543

Sep 16 02:46:28 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 02:46:59 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 02:47:30 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 02:48:01 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 02:48:32 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 02:49:03 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 02:49:03 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Sep 16 02:49:03 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=0x05 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 16 02:49:03 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 12 bc a5 cf 00 00 f0 00

Sep 16 02:49:03 avlap kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 314353103

Sep 16 02:49:34 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 02:50:05 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 02:50:36 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:01:58 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:02:29 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:03:00 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:03:31 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:04:02 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:04:33 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:04:33 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Sep 16 03:04:33 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=0x05 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 16 03:04:33 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB: cdb[0]=0x2a: 2a 00 00 00 00 7f 00 00 08 00

Sep 16 03:04:33 avlap kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 127

Sep 16 03:04:33 avlap kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 8

Sep 16 03:04:33 avlap kernel: lost page write due to I/O error on sdb1

Sep 16 03:05:04 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:05:35 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:06:06 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:06:37 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:07:08 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:07:39 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:07:39 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Sep 16 03:07:39 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=0x05 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 16 03:07:39 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB: cdb[0]=0x2a: 2a 00 0f b0 00 3f 00 00 08 00

Sep 16 03:07:39 avlap kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 263192639

Sep 16 03:07:39 avlap kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 32899072

Sep 16 03:07:39 avlap kernel: lost page write due to I/O error on sdb1

Sep 16 03:08:10 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:08:41 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:09:12 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:09:43 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:10:01 avlap cron[24091]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Sep 16 03:10:14 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:10:45 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:10:45 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Sep 16 03:10:45 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=0x05 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 16 03:10:45 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB: cdb[0]=0x2a: 2a 00 0f b0 00 5f 00 00 08 00

Sep 16 03:10:45 avlap kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 263192671

Sep 16 03:10:45 avlap kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 32899076

Sep 16 03:10:45 avlap kernel: lost page write due to I/O error on sdb1

Sep 16 03:11:16 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:11:47 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:12:18 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:12:49 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:13:20 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:13:51 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:13:51 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Sep 16 03:13:51 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=0x05 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 16 03:13:51 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB: cdb[0]=0x2a: 2a 00 12 9c 78 17 00 00 18 00

Sep 16 03:13:51 avlap kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 312244247

Sep 16 03:13:51 avlap kernel: Aborting journal on device sdb1.

Sep 16 03:14:22 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:14:53 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:15:24 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:15:55 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:16:26 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=0x05 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 0f b0 00 3f 00 00 08 00

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 263192639

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: EXT3-fs error (device sdb1): read_block_bitmap: Cannot read block bitm

ap - block_group = 1004, block_bitmap = 32899072

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: ------------[ cut here ]------------

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: WARNING: at fs/buffer.c:1159 mark_buffer_dirty+0x6a/0x80()

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: Hardware name: LIFEBOOK P7010

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: Modules linked in: nls_iso8859_1 nls_cp437 vfat fat ipv6 michael_mic lib80211_crypt_tkip snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_dummy snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device genrtc cpufreq_performance cpufreq_powersave cpufreq_conservative cpufreq_ondemand acpi_cpufreq freq_table snd_intel8x0m snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec ipw2200 libipw ac97_bus firewire_ohci snd_pcm cfg80211 firewire_core snd_timer snd pcmcia rfkill crc_itu_t yenta_socket soundcore rsrc_nonstatic fujitsu_laptop snd_page_alloc joydev pcmcia_core rng_core

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: Pid: 13080, comm: rtorrent Not tainted 2.6.34-gentoo-r2 #2

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: Call Trace:

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c1026ece>] ? warn_slowpath_common+0x6e/0xb0

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c10a3c8a>] ? mark_buffer_dirty+0x6a/0x80

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c1026f23>] ? warn_slowpath_null+0x13/0x20

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c10a3c8a>] ? mark_buffer_dirty+0x6a/0x80

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c10d7250>] ? T.639+0x40/0x80

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c10d72fd>] ? ext3_handle_error+0x6d/0xc0

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c12e8f0f>] ? printk+0x17/0x20

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c10d7464>] ? ext3_error+0x54/0x60

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c10ca53f>] ? read_block_bitmap+0x15f/0x170

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c109e2be>] ? __mark_inode_dirty+0x2e/0x130

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c10cb135>] ? ext3_new_blocks+0x195/0x650

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c10f5f89>] ? blkcipher_walk_done+0x79/0x3a0

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c10cf30b>] ? ext3_get_blocks_handle+0x2cb/0xaa0

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c10ff090>] ? crypto_ecb_encrypt+0x30/0x40

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c10cfb38>] ? ext3_get_block+0x58/0xe0

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c10a5003>] ? __block_prepare_write+0x143/0x4b0

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c10a5521>] ? block_write_begin+0x51/0x110

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c10cfae0>] ? ext3_get_block+0x0/0xe0

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c10e089a>] ? journal_start+0x9a/0xd0

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c10d155d>] ? ext3_write_begin+0xed/0x260

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c10cfae0>] ? ext3_get_block+0x0/0xe0

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c105a84f>] ? generic_file_buffered_write+0xdf/0x200

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c10945e0>] ? file_update_time+0x50/0x120

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c105c242>] ? __generic_file_aio_write+0x212/0x520

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c10a385d>] ? __find_get_block+0x6d/0x130

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c105c5b4>] ? generic_file_aio_write+0x64/0xd0

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c1082fe5>] ? do_sync_write+0xa5/0xe0

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c10ce1d2>] ? ext3_mark_inode_dirty+0x32/0x50

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c100be52>] ? regset_tls_get+0x82/0xe0

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c10b7983>] ? elf_core_dump+0x963/0xf20

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c1082f40>] ? do_sync_write+0x0/0xe0

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c1087401>] ? do_coredump+0x861/0xa10

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c115efa3>] ? fbcon_scroll+0x213/0xf30

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c103e677>] ? atomic_notifier_call_chain+0x17/0x20

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c11473cd>] ? notify_update+0x1d/0x30

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c1032d42>] ? get_signal_to_deliver+0x152/0x360

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c1031db1>] ? complete_signal+0xb1/0x1e0

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c1001d72>] ? do_signal+0x92/0x860

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c102b8a7>] ? __do_softirq+0x87/0xf0

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c1004cc0>] ? timer_interrupt+0x20/0x30

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c104f435>] ? handle_IRQ_event+0x35/0xc0

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c1030c26>] ? sigprocmask+0x36/0xa0

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c10311e8>] ? sys_rt_sigprocmask+0xb8/0xd0

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c1030c26>] ? sigprocmask+0x36/0xa0

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c10311e8>] ? sys_rt_sigprocmask+0xb8/0xd0

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c1002585>] ? do_notify_resume+0x45/0x50

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c12ea92a>] ? work_notifysig+0x13/0x19

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: [<c12e0000>] ? print_ssid+0xb0/0xf0

Sep 16 03:16:57 avlap kernel: ---[ end trace 95825fead7624c50 ]---

Sep 16 03:17:28 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:17:59 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:18:30 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:19:01 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:19:32 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:20:03 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:20:03 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Sep 16 03:20:03 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=0x05 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 16 03:20:03 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB: cdb[0]=0x2a: 2a 00 12 9c 10 4f 00 00 08 00

Sep 16 03:20:03 avlap kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 312217679

Sep 16 03:20:03 avlap kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 39027202

Sep 16 03:20:03 avlap kernel: lost page write due to I/O error on sdb1

Sep 16 03:20:34 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:21:05 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:21:36 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:22:07 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:22:38 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:23:09 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:23:09 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Sep 16 03:23:09 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=0x05 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 16 03:23:09 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB: cdb[0]=0x2a: 2a 00 00 00 00 3f 00 00 08 00

Sep 16 03:23:09 avlap kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 63

Sep 16 03:23:09 avlap kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 0

Sep 16 03:23:09 avlap kernel: lost page write due to I/O error on sdb1

Sep 16 03:23:09 avlap kernel: EXT3-fs (sdb1): error: ext3_journal_start_sb: Detected aborted journal

Sep 16 03:23:09 avlap kernel: EXT3-fs (sdb1): error: remounting filesystem read-only

Sep 16 03:23:09 avlap kernel: EXT3-fs (sdb1): error in ext3_orphan_add: Journal has aborted

Sep 16 03:23:40 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:24:11 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:24:42 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:25:13 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:25:44 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:26:15 avlap kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Sep 16 03:26:15 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Sep 16 03:26:15 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=0x05 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 16 03:26:15 avlap kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 0f b0 00 3f 00 00 08 00

Sep 16 03:26:15 avlap kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 263192639

Sep 16 03:26:15 avlap kernel: EXT3-fs error (device sdb1): read_block_bitmap: Cannot read block bitmap - block_group = 1004, block_bitmap = 32899072

Sep 16 03:26:15 avlap kernel: EXT3-fs (sdb1): error in ext3_reserve_inode_write: Journal has aborted

Sep 16 03:26:15 avlap kernel: EXT3-fs (sdb1): error in ext3_reserve_inode_write: Journal has aborted

Sep 16 03:26:15 avlap kernel: EXT3-fs (sdb1): error in ext3_orphan_del: Journal has aborted

The last time when the script was able to write something to disk was at 02:39:21.

Maybe my USB controller is defect? I'll try to create the same setup on another computer. Though it shall take time.

----------

## i92guboj

It could be the usb controller, the disk, or a bug in a kernel driver (unlikely for such common hardware, but you can test another kernel version just in case).

If the disk is a regular disk on an external usb case  you can always try to open that case and plug the disk directly using an IDE or SATA wire and see if that works.

----------

## disi

I had a similiar problem and solved it:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-818887-highlight-.html

 *Quote:*   

> Fixed it, by disabling standby modus with sdparm:
> 
> 3. enter "sudo sdparm -a /dev/sdc"
> 
> 4. enter "sudo sdparm --command=start /dev/sdc"
> ...

 

//edit: I wrote a little script and added it to the default runlevel to run sdparm automatically on boot. My USB disk is always connected anyway...

----------

## v_andal

Well. What is this STANDBY anyway? Does it turn off the disk automatically after some time? Then why the problem appears from time to time? I attach the disk every evening, but the crash happens once in 3-5 days.

Anyway, I've tried your command and it failed to work. I got an error

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     /dev/sdb: WDC WD32  00BEVT-11ZCT0         
> 
> change_mode_page: page offset failed: given response length too small, offset=4 given_len=5 bd_len=0
> ...

 

But sdparm -a --long reports that standby timer is active

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Power condition [po] mode page:
> 
> >>> warning: mode page seems malformed
> ...

 

Note, --flexible does not change anything.

Googling this problem shows few similar reports.

----------

## disi

In your case the HD is also always active, right? Not 10min where it can go into standby?

This solved the problem for me, I have 2 external drives, one is western digital and the other seagate, the seagate removes itself completly from the system when it goes into standby.

So turning of standby solved the problem.

Not sure how to do it on your drive.

----------

## v_andal

 *disi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In your case the HD is also always active, right? Not 10min where it can go into standby?
> 
> 

 

Yes. I write to a file on disk once per minute. So the disk is never idle. But it is not really clear to me what's the difference between idle timeout and standby timeout.

----------

